# Rennspiel gesucht!



## the_leon (2. Juli 2015)

Moin Leute,
mit dem Hobby Gangstern aus Los Santos habe ich abgeschlossen.
Mit dem Hexer von Kaer Morhem auch.
Darum dachte ich mir, ich kann ja mal wieder Autofahren... 

Ich will:
viele Autos
Viele Rennstrecken
Ansprechende Grafik
Offline Spielbar (leider nicht mehr selbstverständlich)
Evtl. Koop oder MP (mit screen splitting wie Mario Kart  )
XBOX Controller unterstützung und Tastatur/Maus unterstützung...

Welches Spiel könnt ihr mir empfehlen??
Asetto Corsa
Project Cars
Need for Speed (welches)
The Crew 
oder was anderes??


----------



## Stueppi (2. Juli 2015)

*AW: Rennspiel gesucht!!*

Simulator oder Arcarde? Funracer oder nicht?
Wie Mario Kart wäre Sonic Allstars Transform Racing und Blur, beides mit Splitscreen und auch Funracer.


----------



## the_leon (2. Juli 2015)

Ne, echtes Rennspiel, Sonic und co. hat mein kleienr Bruder, dass kann ich da schnorren...
Sowas wie Need for Speed oder Projekt Cars


----------



## DKK007 (2. Juli 2015)

Bei Simulation sollte es dann schon ProjectCars sein.


----------



## Einwegkartoffel (2. Juli 2015)

The Crew hat mir persönlich auch Bock gemacht...geht natürlich aber in eine andere Richtung als ProjectCars


----------



## the_leon (2. Juli 2015)

Hab ich bei Projekt Cars sowas wie ne Steam Aktivierung?? (Wenn ich die Laden Version kaufe)


----------



## spidermanx (2. Juli 2015)

die Laden Version von Project Cars hat 2 DVDs und benötigt einen Steam Account .

Lg


----------



## the_leon (2. Juli 2015)

Oke, Steam hab ich, das is kein Problem...


----------



## Porsche2000 (2. Juli 2015)

World Racing 1 & 2
NFS Porsche
Project CARS

Lass dich bei den ersten beiden nicht von der Grafik verunsichern. Die sieht immer noch sehr hübsch aus und spielerisch gibt es sowieso nichts besseres.


----------



## the_leon (3. Juli 2015)

Oke, is jetzt Projekt Cars geworden...


----------



## Porsche2000 (3. Juli 2015)

Hat die beste Grafik und eine gute Physik. Leider ist es aber nicht gerade sehr motivierend. Paar mal gefahren ist die Luft raus. Ich rate deshalb zu Alternativen mit mehr Langzeitmotivation.


----------



## Joker_54 (3. Juli 2015)

GRID (1) auf Amazon gebraucht für nen guten € zu haben, in Steamsales alle paar Monate für 2.5€. Ansonsten kann ich noch NfS Pro Street empfehlen, bei jedem anderen Rennspiel war bei mir doch sehr schnell die Motivation raus, oder die Autos nicht ansprechend (Ich stehe auf JDM, nicht auf die tollen Supercars/Hypercars oder was auch immer)


----------



## WaldemarE (3. Juli 2015)

Ich kapere mal kurz den Thread ^^
Suche nämlich auch z.Z. nen Arcade Racer wie die alten NfS: MW, NfS: Undergrounds halt was mit Tuning ^^


----------



## Porsche2000 (3. Juli 2015)

WaldemarE schrieb:


> Ich kapere mal kurz den Thread ^^
> Suche nämlich auch z.Z. nen Arcade Racer wie die alten NfS: MW, NfS: Undergrounds halt was mit Tuning ^^



NFS Porsche bietet ebenso viel Tuning wie Underground, ist aber kein stumpfer Arcade-Racer. Wenn du das noch nicht kennst, ein Muss.


----------



## WaldemarE (4. Juli 2015)

Ne lass ma das hab ich mit 16 schon gezockt ^^


----------



## Porsche2000 (4. Juli 2015)

Na dann ist gut. Sonst fällt mir nix gescheites ein.


----------



## the_leon (4. Juli 2015)

Also, Project Cars legt viel Wert auf die Autos, man kann alles Einstellen (Reifendruck & co.).
N kleiner Test: Project Cars Test (PC) - So muss Simulation! - GameStar.de


----------



## WaldemarE (4. Juli 2015)

PC und AC hab ich ja will halt einen einfachen ArcadeRacer ohne viel nachdenken ^^ also gibts z.Z. nix vernünfiges wo man einfach das Hirn ausschalten kann und etwas Optisches Tuning betreiben kann


----------



## the_leon (4. Juli 2015)

Dann musst du deine NfS Sammlung suchen...


----------



## DarkScorpion (4. Juli 2015)

The Crew fegt in diese Richtung.


----------



## thoast3 (4. Juli 2015)

WaldemarE schrieb:


> Ich kapere mal kurz den Thread ^^
> Suche nämlich auch z.Z. nen Arcade Racer wie die alten NfS: MW, NfS: Undergrounds halt was mit Tuning ^^


Vielleicht ist street racing syndicate ja was für dich? Gefällt bei weitem nicht jedem, aber da es günstig ist, könnte man es versuchen


----------



## R_Apid_Pr0 (11. Juli 2015)

Probiers mal mit "Juiced".


----------



## EGThunder (11. Juli 2015)

Habe sowas ähnliches heute auch gesucht und bin mit The Crew fündig geworden. Macht mir bisher echt Spaß...

EG


----------



## Paulebaer1979 (9. Oktober 2015)

Dann kapere ich mal weiter. Bin auch auf der Suche nach was nettem für Zwischendurch. Gesucht wird:

- von der Art wie NfS U2/MW (offene Welt, technisches und optisches Tuning, verschiedene Turniermodi)
- offline spielbar (Aktivierung per Steam wäre ok), da per UMTS 5GB/30 Tage online
- gute Grafik mit Option für 3 Monitore (gesamt 4240 x 1024)
- sollte auf meiner Kiste (siehe Signatur) laufen

Bin seit Need for Speed Shift nicht mehr in dem Genre unterwegs gewesen und daher komplett überfordert, was so verfügbar ist.


----------



## iKimi22 (9. Oktober 2015)

Dann kommt ja nur das neue Need for Speed für den PC infrage, da das angeblich offline spielbar sein soll. Anfang 2016 verschoben^^


----------



## LSchmiddie (9. Oktober 2015)

Das neue NfS ist leider selbst im Singleplayer mit Online-Zwang (warum auch immer  )


----------



## Galford (9. Oktober 2015)

LSchmiddie schrieb:


> Das neue NfS ist leider selbst im Singleplayer mit Online-Zwang (warum auch immer  )



Außerdem sind die Hardwareanforderungen nicht bekannt (wie läuft es mit einem FX-8150?) und auch nicht ob das Spiel problemlos 3 Monitore unterstützt.


The Crew wurde hier im Thread schon genannt. Allerdings ist das Tuning nur anfänglich in Ordnung, es macht sich aber mMn doch recht schnell Ernüchterung breit. Auf dem PC von Paulebär sollte The Crew laufen. Mit 3 Monitoren in The Crew habe ich keine  Erfahrung. Müsste man googlen.


----------



## Paulebaer1979 (10. Oktober 2015)

Auf das neue NfS wollte ich nicht unbedingt warten - zumal ich da wohl auch vorher noch aufrüsten müßte.

Hmm. Läßt sich The Crew auch offline spielen? Hatte gestern mal bei Wikipedia reingeschaut und da wurde es als Onlinespiel bezeichnet.

Das mit den drei Monitoren ist nicht ganz so wichtig - wäre nur nett. Wobei die ja eh vom Treiber zu einer Anzeige zusammengefaßt werden und die Spiele dann halt nur die ungewöhnliche Auflösung darstellen können müßen.


----------



## Galford (10. Oktober 2015)

Stimmt, The Crew lässt sich natürlich nicht offline spielen. Sorry.


----------



## Paulebaer1979 (10. Oktober 2015)

Kein Problem. Kann passieren.

Wie ist denn NfS Rivals so? Sieht auf den ersten Blick interessant aus.
Edit: Hab auf den zweiten Blick nen Bericht (PC Games) mit Kommentaren gefunden. Scheint nicht so gut zu sein.


----------



## Porsche2000 (10. Oktober 2015)

Die neuen NFS-Teile sind allesamt Schrott. Ich empfehle dir NFS Porsche und NFS Brennender Asphalt. Desweiteren ist auch World Racing eines der besten Rennspiele. Da hast du dann auch ne offene Welt.


----------



## Paulebaer1979 (10. Oktober 2015)

Porsche habe ich schon seit Urzeiten. Direkt bei Erscheinen gekauft und später nochmal die 40 Jahre 911er Steelbox. Wird auch regelmäßig auf der Retro-Kiste gespielt.

Hätte halt nur gerne noch was für den Hauptrechner so für "mal eben" zwischendurch.


----------



## Porsche2000 (10. Oktober 2015)

Hmm, das ist schwierig. Aktuell gibt es keine motivierenden Rennspiele mehr. Project CARS macht zwar vieles richtig, aber die Karriere ist langweilig genauso wie die meisten Strecken und Autos.

World Racing 1 & 2 sind sehr motivierend. Sonst fällt mir nicht viel ein.


----------



## Paulebaer1979 (11. Oktober 2015)

Teil 1 hatte ich schon. Gefällt mir gut - allerdings fehlte mir das Tuning.

Denke ich werd mich mal nach NfS Carbon oder Juiced2 umschauen. Soweit ich das jetzt im Netz gelesen habe, lassen sich beide offline spielen.


----------

